# Plz do us a favor, Jheryn



## Russano_Greenstripe (Jul 31, 2005)

Jheryn, would you do all of us FA'ers a favor (hehe, FA'ers, favor) and send out an automatic E-mail when FA's back up? I have very limited Internet access, and I don't have the time or ability to come here every 45 secs and check up on posts.

Just an idea-R.G.


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Aug 5, 2005)

I reckon that the website will be back up in about two weeks or so.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

An email when FA's back up sounds like a good idea.
Is the functionality in the current code to be able to do that "automatically"?



			
				BigTheCat2004 said:
			
		

> I reckon that the website will be back up in about two weeks or so.


*g*. That sounds like a challenge! 

What d'you think, Jheryn?

$400-odd to go, express component delivery, build and co-location...  is this achievable within that approx. timeframe?
(Obviously the FA2 software is a separate build, albeit in parallel).

thx


----------



## Suule (Aug 5, 2005)

> $400-odd to go, express component delivery, build and co-location... is this achievable within that approx. timeframe?
> (Obviously the FA2 software is a separate build, albeit in parallel).



DIVINE INTERVENTION TIME!


----------



## Alkora (Aug 5, 2005)

I could try that ^_^
Not sure how much of a load sending 12,000 emails will take on the server, but i will most definately try it ^_^

as per the time to get things back online, what i plan on doing is this:
Open a bank account just for FA things...
buy the server and build it when i get the parts
install an OS and put FA onto it

then i will get it co-located ^_^


----------



## Suule (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm... I don't see "Take over the world" on your list... there is still time to correct that.

Now opening a bank account for FA is a very wise idea... no more money confusal, no more fraud accusations, you can print out the balance and show it!


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 5, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I could try that ^_^
> Not sure how much of a load sending 12,000 emails will take on the server, but i will most definately try it ^_^
> 
> as per the time to get things back online, what i plan on doing is this:
> ...



Maybe you could split up the 12000 emails between members of the staff.

Many hands make light work.


----------



## TheBurningDonut (Aug 5, 2005)

Instead of making MORE work for the guy why not just check up on it when you can?

I understand that you want to know when things are back up but the guy's allready workin his ... tail off just to get the sight running again!


----------



## Kitaku (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm with doughnut on this one. though it is nice to know what's up, i just keep checking this listing


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 5, 2005)

It won't be much load at all, and hell, since this took me less than a minute to write, here, have this.


```
<?
$subject = "Greetings from Jheryn.";
$message = "Hi, users of FurAffinity.nnThis message is just to let you know that FurAffinity is back up and alive at http://www.furaffinity.net/ - And thank you.nnJheryn";
$headers = "From: userinfo@furaffinity.netrnReply-To: userinfo@furaffinity.netrnX-Mailer: PHP/" . phpversion();
$link = mysql_connect('localhost', 'username', 'password');
mysql_select_db('database',$link);
$result = mysql_query("SELECT useremail FROM table");
while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)) {
 $to = $row['useremail'];
 mail($to, $subject, $message, $headers);
 echo "Sent mail to " . $row['useremail'] . "<br>";
}
?>
```


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> It won't be much load at all, and hell, since this took me less than a minute to write, here, have this.


...compared to the CPU/bandwidth reqs. for even a fraction of those 12,000 people logging back in and starting browsing/downloading/uploading again. 

Y'might want to pull a subset of those users to stress-test the new FA, first.
Or else re-start early-morning. Or even give us all here a 12 hour head start, perhaps.

=
(thx, Arc... kinda expected that to have been in there/used, before)


----------



## Alkora (Aug 5, 2005)

it's not the mysql or php aspect that i am concerned about...the last time i emailed mass amount of members like that...it fucked with the mail server...

I'm not sure if that was just a config problem or what...but it nearly crashed apache...


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> it's not the mysql or php aspect that i am concerned about...the last time i emailed mass amount of members like that...it fucked with the mail server...


_*thinks*_

Might you need to batch them up into smaller sends, in case there's a timeout or some other kind of resource hogging problem?


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

_*stabs around a bit*_

something like the discussion on this thread, phps?
http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2063558 _(scroll to the top of the page)_


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 6, 2005)

p.s. Please remind me, Jheryn, whether the FA accounts had to have a genuine email addy or not?

Just wondering in the context of whether it might be sensible to issue a new random password along with a "welcome back" email or have some other validation/re-entry mechanism when people sign on again; _unless_ you can tell that their password's been changed since the hacking incident.

Am sure many/most people might've ignored the multiple requests to change their password, unaware that <weasel> still has 5,000+ of those online at http://localghost.us/fapasswords.txt .


----------



## jackmcfur (Aug 10, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Am sure many/most people might've ignored the multiple requests to change their password, unaware that <weasel> still has 5,000+ of those online at http://localghost.us/fapasswords.txt .




Hahaha my old password is there, damn it was clever 00112233 hahahaha


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 11, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> p.s. Please remind me, Jheryn, whether the FA accounts had to have a genuine email addy or not?
> 
> Just wondering in the context of whether it might be sensible to issue a new random password along with a "welcome back" email or have some other validation/re-entry mechanism when people sign on again; _unless_ you can tell that their password's been changed since the hacking incident.
> 
> Am sure many/most people might've ignored the multiple requests to change their password, unaware that <weasel> still has 5,000+ of those online at http://localghost.us/fapasswords.txt .



It makes me mad that that website is still allowed to be online.


----------



## TORA (Aug 11, 2005)

Someone should complain to the person who lets this list be available and e-mail this person saying that one of their users has posted a password list. But, it should be taken by the admins to individually e-mail all these vulnerable people to change their passwords! Just my two cents. ROWR.


----------

